# Separating two dogs that's been living together for a long time. Bad idea?



## xxladyredxx (Oct 6, 2009)

So my dog is about 4 years old (people years), he currently lives with my parents dog who is about 13 years old, (also people years). They have been together since my dog was 1 year old. I want my dog to live with me now though, do you think separating them is a bad idea? I really want my dog.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Are they close friends, or do they just tolerate each other? If they are good friends, taking away the younger dog could make the elderly dog get depressed (well, the younger dog could get depressed, too, but a young dog should get over it faster). If that's the case, I would probably wait until the older dog has passed away. 

On the other hand, if they aren't close friends, the older dog would probably be glad to be rid of the younger dog, LOL.


----------



## xxladyredxx (Oct 6, 2009)

I dont know if I can wait that long, but for the sake of the dogs I would. I don't really think Bear (the oldest one) like Jack (the younger one) that much, tbh. I do think Jack really looks up to Bear though.


----------



## amavanna (Nov 20, 2010)

If you are already out of the house maybe try it for a night to see how things pan out and they act if that goes well two nights ect ect maybe


----------



## xxladyredxx (Oct 6, 2009)

amavanna, this is a great idea! Thank you.


----------



## amavanna (Nov 20, 2010)

click and treat for me ^_^ It is worth a shot i mean heck if nothing else its a vacation and some time to spend together


----------



## xxladyredxx (Oct 6, 2009)

This is true, I can't wait to spend time toghether! I miss him


----------



## amavanna (Nov 20, 2010)

If all else fails and you dont live that far you could always stick to visitations once or twice a month or so and make your time really worth it take her some place special just you and her go maybe a beach or park . ^_^ I couldn't handle not having lela and I have only had her for a little less then 3 weeks. It seems like my whole life has been missing something without her .


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

Just do it. They'll both adjust, and probably faster than you'd think.


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

poodleholic said:


> Just do it. They'll both adjust, and probably faster than you'd think.


Agree, actually with older dog he will get more undivided attention from parents and you still have amavanna's info for plan B.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

I've had bad luck trying this. I tried bringing my 7 year old beagle with me when I moved, and had her here for 2 weeks. I know that's not a lot of transition time, but my parent's 15 y/o pitbull mix lost weight, completely stopped eating, starting an anxious habit of spinning and whining 90% of the time, and his seizures increased. 

My beagle had an accident in the house every other day and was puking numerous times a day. 

So, I took her back and they are both fit as a fiddle now. I really wanted her up here, but I can wait until the pitbull passes on.


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

DJEtzel said:


> I've had bad luck trying this. I tried bringing my 7 year old beagle with me when I moved, and had her here for 2 weeks. I know that's not a lot of transition time, but my parent's 15 y/o pitbull mix lost weight, completely stopped eating, starting an anxious habit of spinning and whining 90% of the time, and his seizures increased.
> 
> My beagle had an accident in the house every other day and was puking numerous times a day.
> 
> So, I took her back and they are both fit as a fiddle now. I really wanted her up here, but I can wait until the pitbull passes on.



With two or more dogs in a household, it's important to prevent the dogs from becoming too dependent on each other. Otherwise you have problems which are easily prevented simply by separating the dogs from each other from time to time (during naps, and/or when you leave the house), providing one-on-one time with each dog and you away from the house and other dog(s). The latter keeps the bond with you stronger than with the other dog(s). Dogs who become dependent on each other really have a hard time when left at home while the other is taken somewhere, or hospitalized, or passes to the Bridge. I can leave one or two of my three at home while I leave with one without any problems, and, can leave any of them with someone else (away from me) when the need arises. A lot of that is simply working with the dog to build confidence, and providing exposure/experience with diverse people, places, and things.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

poodleholic said:


> With two or more dogs in a household, it's important to prevent the dogs from becoming too dependent on each other. Otherwise you have problems which are easily prevented simply by separating the dogs from each other from time to time (during naps, and/or when you leave the house), providing one-on-one time with each dog and you away from the house and other dog(s). The latter keeps the bond with you stronger than with the other dog(s). Dogs who become dependent on each other really have a hard time when left at home while the other is taken somewhere, or hospitalized, or passes to the Bridge. I can leave one or two of my three at home while I leave with one without any problems, and, can leave any of them with someone else (away from me) when the need arises. A lot of that is simply working with the dog to build confidence, and providing exposure/experience with diverse people, places, and things.


I know all of this already, but unfortunately, these dogs came into our home when I was 5 and 10, I had no say in their training or how they were kept and they did form a bond closer to each other. It isn't something that can be reversed now with the older. The younger is generally fine leaving and going places with me, though she was obviously stressed out being away for the two weeks. She would have gotten over it and been happy in time, but I know the older dog wouldn't have.


----------

